# JayR8 Soft Watermelon Scented Wax (Amateur Review)



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

So, I tried this wax out today on my petrol blue Corsa and below is my review, first of all, can I just say a big thank you to Jay for creating these wonderful waxes for us to try :thumb:

The car was washed, dewaxed and then washed again to give a good base to work from.

Application -
I used a Meguairs wax applicator when putting on the wax, trying a mixture of straight lines and a circular motion, the circular motion gave a better coverage overall, but was still very good in the linear motion. Being a soft wax it was very easy to work with with minimal clumping. 

Curing - 
The curing time was absolutely spot on, after around 15 - 20 minutes the wax was ready to take off, giving me a chance to work it into the whole car before I started removing it.

Removal - 
The front of the car was in the sun when I applied so I had a chance to see how the change in temperature affected the removal etc. Removal was done with a brand new microfiber and i'm glad to say was very easy to do, even when the wax was cured in the sun. There was a slight hazing while removing, but a quick wipe over with a clean microfiber removed this (could have been my technique). It also removes very easily from black plastics should you happen to stray onto them!

Appearance and Smell - 
The was was well presented in its panel pot, and when you first open it the smell is phenomenal! The smell of watermelon really comes through while you are working with the wax and although it is very strong it is not obtrusive to the senses.

Finish - 
The overall finish on the car was amazing (considering the condition of my paint!) The wax gave a real wet look to the car with a very noticeable flake pop. The reflection was also very good.

Overall -
Overall I found this wax to be an easy on easy off wax with a good finish. It smells amazing and is very well presented. I would quite happily pay good money for this wax!

Pictures


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot mate...I am glad you liked the wax... The finish does look very good.

Jay


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks really good. Don't forget to put your wipers down!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks nice , thanks for the review


----------



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

No problem guys! It was a pleasure reviewing the wax, makes me feel like a real member  

I remembered about the wipers too


----------



## fatboi567 (Oct 27, 2009)

It rained last night! (my silly dance must've worked ) so I have a beading shot! The beading was excellent, nice tight beading, and relatively uniform, water was just rolling off the bonnet!


----------

